# Moving cross country with 3 spoos- how?



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

In what position is the car being towed? When either you or your brother is driving, can the other ride in the towed car with the dogs?


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi,

The car is going to be fully towed, all wheels off the ground. I hadn't thought about one of us riding in the towed vehicle with the dogs. I will check into that to see if there isn't some law against a person riding in the towed vehicle -- somehow I think there might be.

I just got off the phone with Penske and they explained why moving vans no longer have the walk-through door; it's because of the events of 9-11. :frown:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How big is the cab? Most of the really large removal trucks I've seen have room for at least 3 adults in the cab - the professional ones have a bed as well!

Are there any that are designed for a family, with two rows of seating, for example?


----------



## swismiself (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you have a friend willing to drive with you and take the dogs?

Or, maybe you could find a reliable older teenager or college student willing to do it for the price of gas, meals, and a little extra. I bet you could find someone and it would be cheaper than shipping them.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would contact Sherry at The Standard Poodle page at Facebook. She traveled with her son and three Spoos and a Jack Russell from California to Connecticut.


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

The cabs aren't big enough. They are only built as 2-seaters, and even with another row, that's not enough room for 3 full grown dogs to be transported for at least 5 days. The truck size I'm looking at (16') does not have 2 rows, unless someone else knows of a company outside of UHaul, Penske, Enterprise that does.

Frustrating!! How do people do this kind of move?


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I would contact Sherry at The Standard Poodle page at Facebook. She traveled with her son and three Spoos and a Jack Russell from California to Connecticut.


OH THANK YOU!!! I will do that immediately.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

You can not ride in a vehicle being towed. I have only used a moving truck once and it was only four hours with myself and one big dog and a cat. The only thing I can think of is a pet transport company. It's too bad there wasn't such a thing a poodle forum transport train. Good luck moving.


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

swismiself said:


> Do you have a friend willing to drive with you and take the dogs?
> 
> Or, maybe you could find a reliable older teenager or college student willing to do it for the price of gas, meals, and a little extra. I bet you could find someone and it would be cheaper than shipping them.


Seriously. I have thought of all these things and it all comes down to having NO money to do anything extra.... NO MONEY. Hard to believe it, but some people really have hit rock bottom, lost their homes and everything else due to this economy. I know it's easy to think we can "come up" with money some how, but it's not possible in this case. I am lucky in that I haven't been told I have to give up my dogs yet. If that ever happens, I think I will lose the last shred of sanity I'm hanging on. 

When I get to Texas, my family will help me, but the "getting there" is up to me.


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

katbrat said:


> You can not ride in a vehicle being towed. I have only used a moving truck once and it was only four hours with myself and one big dog and a cat. The only thing I can think of is a pet transport company. It's too bad there wasn't such a thing a poodle forum transport train. Good luck moving.


Yes, my research is giving me the same answer. But I haven't yet come across anything that says the dogs can't ride in the car being towed. The biggest hurdle would be the temperature but since it's April, the windows can be opened 3 inches and we will not be travelling at night.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A rather way out idea, but could you hire a horse box rather than a removal van? Would it cost a lot more? It would give you a safe, ventilated space for the dogs, and should have room for your stuff as well. Don't know about pick up/drop off on one way trips, though.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

If someone is coming to help you drive/move anyway, you could have one person drive the uhaul, and the other drive your car (don't tow it). Between the two vehicles you should be able to fit all the dogs.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Mikey'sMom said:


> If someone is coming to help you drive/move anyway, you could have one person drive the uhaul, and the other drive your car (don't tow it). Between the two vehicles you should be able to fit all the dogs.





poodlemommy1 said:


> I am planning on moving in late April. I need to rent a truck (Uhaul, etc.) and tow my vehicle, which is old and can't make a 3,000 mile trip by driving alone.


The OP said her car is old and can't make the 3,000 mile trip by driving it - it has to be towed...


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, Plum Crazy. It truly is too old to take the risk.

I am calling all the state patrols for the states I would pass through to find out if there are any laws that forbid the dogs to be in the trailed vehicle. So far: Oregon has no such laws.


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

fjm said:


> A rather way out idea, but could you hire a horse box rather than a removal van? Would it cost a lot more? It would give you a safe, ventilated space for the dogs, and should have room for your stuff as well. Don't know about pick up/drop off on one way trips, though.


My car cannot tow anything. My car is old. My car has to be towed itself. It has about 250,000 miles on it. 

I have seriously thought of all these things but the original post is the only options I have.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

You take one dog in the cab and drive; your bro hitch-hike with the other two dogs?

Can you sell your car, and perhaps some of your stuff, and take the dogs on a train or coach instead while your brother drives the remaining stuff in a smaller vehicle?


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I checked on being able to take a dog on a train cross country and was told it can't be done. This was from Texas to California.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

California Vehicle Towing Code I found this about the law on the matter in California, which suggests it is legal on a flatbed truck, provided normal motoring laws are adhered to.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My husband helped moved a Ch. English Setter across the country with the help of other dog loving hunters! I don't know how they did it, but the owner refused to put it on a plane and my husband was on the route. He drove 2 hours and picked up the dog, kept it over night and then drove it another 2 hours. I don't know how it was all organized. But they did it.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> My husband helped moved a Ch. English Setter across the country with the help of other dog loving hunters! I don't know how they did it, but the owner refused to put it on a plane and my husband was on the route. He drove 2 hours and picked up the dog, kept it over night and then drove it another 2 hours. I don't know how it was all organized. But they did it.


This sounds a bit like something called 'couch surfing' whereby you travel by hitch-hiking or public transport to a prearranged destination and kip on someone's floor/spare room there. If you are still stuck, it may be worth pursuing and you could look on websites about it CouchSurfing – The world’s largest travel community for leads on how you might start something like this.


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I've now called all state patrols for the states I'll be passing through (6!) and none of them have laws prohibiting animals being in vehicles that are in car carriers--- but people cannot be in towed vehicles. Too bad, because it would be mighty convenient if we could take turns napping in the car....


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

zyrcona said:


> This sounds a bit like something called 'couch surfing' whereby you travel by hitch-hiking or public transport to a prearranged destination and kip on someone's floor/spare room there. If you are still stuck, it may be worth pursuing and you could look on websites about it CouchSurfing – The world’s largest travel community for leads on how you might start something like this.


Zyrcona, I know you mean well but you are seriously adding to my stress.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Can the spoos ride between you and your brother, with one on the floor?


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

There are pet transport companies for folks that don't want to fly their pets. Also horse transport, that may be willing to ship them on the ground in an already booked trailer. Someone would would probably have to receive them for you, as it wouldn't take them 5 days to make the trip. We have them here in Lex, KY, surely you could do a search in Seattle. Or maybe they'll just have to scrunch in somewhere, I don't know that I would be comfortable putting them in a towed car?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

poodlemommy1 said:


> Well I've now called all state patrols for the states I'll be passing through (6!) and none of them have laws prohibiting animals being in vehicles that are in car carriers--- but people cannot be in towed vehicles. Too bad, because it would be mighty convenient if we could take turns napping in the car....


That sounds like the perfect solution. A car, on a flatbed trailer, and the dogs napping comfortably in carriers on the car seats!  *Windows open as necessary.* 

Don't forget, there are always rest stops on major highways. Usually abt two hours apart.


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

petitpie said:


> Can the spoos ride between you and your brother, with one on the floor?


I have 3 Standard Poodles. Two weigh about 70 lbs, the other one about 50 lbs. So, no. There isn't enough room for even one of these hulks in the front seats, not with 2 humans.

I think that having them in the car carrier, in the car (a Ford Explorer) being towed is my only option. I will post back after the move is over to let everyone know how we fared. 

If anyone who has done this happens to read this in the interim, please feel free to let me know how it went. I will be looking for places on the way to let them out to run around, I'm sure we will come across fenced fields along the way, or not-to-far-out-of-the-way dog parks. Much research to do.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Seems like you should rent a car and have your brother follow. You could take turns driving the UHaul.You can rent an economy car pretty cheaply. Take one poodle with you in the cab and the other two in the car. This would also give you a small car to drive around when you stop for the night. I really don't see any other way for you to do it.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*I think that plan sounds fine*

I find when I travel with dogs I have to stop every 2-3 hours -- which is good for the driver too. LOL. And after having traveled extensively all over Texas, I find figuring 50 miles per hour gives me a pretty good idea of travel time. Even if I do 70 while we're driving, the extra time is eaten up in refueling stops, potty breaks, and meals.


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

outwest said:


> Seems like you should rent a car and have your brother follow. You could take turns driving the UHaul.You can rent an economy car pretty cheaply. Take one poodle with you in the cab and the other two in the car. This would also give you a small car to drive around when you stop for the night. I really don't see any other way for you to do it.


Well, I'm really glad you don't see any other way, perhaps you'd like to give me the money to rent the car? Geesh, don't people understand that some humans have undergone CATASTROPHIC changes in their life due to this economy??? Do you think telling me that I SHOULD do something one way really helps me? Did you even read my first post? 

Thank you so much for having all the answers to my problem. Now please, stop posting if you can't read the first post, understand that I have huge issues and am doing everything I can to keep my spoos, my only family, and THERE IS NO MONEY to "do" things differently.

And if you want to mutter about how "some" people can't seem to take care of their pets, I can only say that perhaps you, too, will undergo the trauma and change I am going through, and maybe that way you will gain a little compassion for this situation, which, by the way, more Americans that you can imagine are either undergoing or are about to undergo.


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

happybooker1 said:


> I find when I travel with dogs I have to stop every 2-3 hours -- which is good for the driver too. LOL. And after having traveled extensively all over Texas, I find figuring 50 miles per hour gives me a pretty good idea of travel time. Even if I do 70 while we're driving, the extra time is eaten up in refueling stops, potty breaks, and meals.


Thanks, Happybooker--- I also figure it will take me at least 5 days, and am giving myself 7. I want to let the dogs out as much as possible and luckily my brother is the patient type whose only concern is that this move goes smoothly for me. He knows how hard it is to give up absolutely everything you know and start all over, mid life.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I think a 7 day trip from the Wet Coast to Texas could be turned into an excellent adventure. But then I love bein' on the road. 

Maybe see if u can get your hands on some lengths of light rope. For those times at the rest stops when u want to let them run a bit more that just on a leash.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You can rent an economy car for 20-25 dollars a day. You could sell some of the stuff you are putting in the Uhaul to pay for the car. Your dogs are more important to you than stuff. Have a yard sale. Econo car and gas paid for. List things on Craigs list - they'll be gone in a few days.

As far as losing a job and losing all- been there, done that. I lost a house and everything in it during the last recession in 1991 due to a layoff. We had three little children in elementary school and no where to go. I was angry, too. Life is long, crap happens, you recover and learn from it. It's hard to see that when you're in the middle of the tornado, but this will pass. The rough time you are going through will allow you to realize what is truly important in life and it isn't furniture. 

Have a great time with your brother. It should be a fun adventure. Staying in campgrounds is cheap, particularly if you stay in undeveloped ones. There are so many great ones throughout the West. Try not to be so angry about this situation. I was about your age when we lost everything. In retrospect, it was the best thing that ever happened, although I couldn't see it at the time just as you can't. Starting over can lead to unforseen, awesome new beginnings like it did for us. In the mean time, I give you and your pups a big hug. 

Have fun planning your trip, the dogs will have a blast.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmmm, not sure if this is even an option, but thought I would provide this information which appears on the Great Lakes Poodle Rescue site: 
Club member inquired about a reference for a reliable transport service. PCA Rescue Chair, recommended Vanessa Johnson of Shuttle Pet for transporting poodles. PM me for contact information***


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Hmmm, not sure if this is even an option, but thought I would provide this information which appears on the Great Lakes Poodle Rescue site:
> Club member inquired about a reference for a reliable transport service. PCA Rescue Chair, recommended Vanessa Johnson of Shuttle Pet for transporting poodles. PM me for contact information***


Watch out, she might bite your head off. :angel2:

Shuttle Pet and Vanessa Johnson.
The latest fees for shipping are as follows for toys and pups under 15 lbs (subject to change).

0> 250 miles $125

250 - 500 Miles $225

500 - 700 Miles $325

750 - 1000 Miles $375

1000 - 1250 Miles $400

1250 - 1500 Miles $425

1500 - 1750 Miles $450

1750 - 2000 Miles $475

2000 - 2250 Miles $500

2250 - 2750 Miles $525

2750 - 3000 Miles $575

3000> Miles $600


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I only posted this as a courtesy since I know she was looking for options -- I did not check into it and thought it might be expensive, but you never know --- perhaps it's a contact who may know other options, too.


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

Poodlemommy1, I am sorry that I didn't see this post until just today, but on the other hand I don't have a brilliant solution for you either.

I work for a pet care and pet-shipping company based in North Carolina. I'm an animal care specialist, and I have done a lot of long-distance animal transports, and our prices for ground transports are way better than the ones earlier referred to, but I still can't give you an inexpensive solution because we are based in the east. For a situation like yours I would recommend air transport as the least expensive solution but I know you have already explained that air shipment is not financially an option. So on that front, I am useless to you, other than to offer what I've learned from driving a lot of animals over a lot of distance, including driving my 2 large dogs and 2 cats from California to North Carolina in economic circumstances similar to yours.

The advantage I had then though was that I had a serviceable vehicle that could make the trip and tow a large trailer with my belongings and supplies for the animals during the trip. I was just lucky in that my vehicle (a Dodge Nitro) had enough room in the rear with the seats folded down to carry my animals with me in the driving vehicle. So again on that front, my experience doesn't help you.

BUT I can say this. A combination of the solution you have arrived upon, along with some suggestions already made by others, should work. If you are not dealing with hot weather over your route, and if it's not illegal to carry the animals in your hauled Ford Explorer (and I am sure you have already considered and not been able to find a way to trade in your old Explorer for another vehicle that could make the trip and haul a trailer), and you stop a lot, and bring long leads for run-around stops ... I think you can do it. Your big concern is your dogs' safety of course, and if you can secure the dogs safely in the towed Explorer and check on and rest/relieve them often (I like the every 2-ish hours plan, that's what I did and do), you and they should be OK. Not ideal, but heck, do-able. If you face hot weather along the way when travel time comes, you should probably reverse your days and nights and do your driving at night to keep your dogs cool.

Hang in there. I lost my job, my house, went bankrupt, and moved in with my elderly disabled mom, moved us both cross-country and now do this whole other kind of work and am still financially dependent on my mom, which is not pretty. But, I get to spend a lot more time with animals, and it is good!


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

I really feel for your situation. 

My only concern with having the dogs towed, would be if someone sees them and reports it. I'm not sure whether it's illegal, but each state adn county could be different, and what someone perceives and dangerous and actually dangerous can be 2 different things. They can not ride in the Uhaul due to the issue with the monoxide. 

When I was going through a horrific time several years ago, and had to move cross country, I made the choice to sell everything on Craigslist (it was new at the time) and move myself and a suitcase, plus my dogs. I got to the new place, slept on the floor, had nothing but slowly rebuilt. The only things I kept were things that were irreplaceable. I know you said your car isn't trustworthy for that long, but rental cars are cheap. And I moved 3 dogs in a Honda Civic .

We are preparing for a cross country move in May (to Washington State actually), with 3 dogs, 3 cats, a turtle and tortoise. I am selling off or giving away 50% of my things. We're moving the animals in our van along with my spinning wheels, and our antiques. Anything that can be replaced eventually and easily is being sold. Frankly to rent a Uhaul isn't bad cost wise, but the gas mileage is atrocious. It averaged out to be the same to have a moving company move us, when we figured that in. 

If you can bear to sell things on Craigslist, you can make a lot of money by pricing low and moving it out. I'm putting the money into a moving account and figure we'll have a fair amount of money to pay for all the misc moving expenses. 

Thoughts are prayers are with you, I know this is tough, and the stress is unreal. Moving is always hard, and moving with animals long distance is worse, especially under difficult circumstances. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

The OP indicated that she checked all the intermediate states and that none have laws against animals being in a vehicle towed on a car carrier, so that is pretty much the main thing making that option possible....


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I still would vote for selling stuff to finance a rental car. If not, I wonder if there is a way to set up a thermometer in that car...that was my main concern with doing it. If she is able to crack the windows on the car to allow good airflow, it could stay cool. Traveling at night as much as possible is also a great idea to keep it cool for them. It has been warm here and in the Western states, but it isn't summer time. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks to all of you who read my original posts and have clarified things for the other posters... I realize I come off snarky but really, *Outwest*, do you need to be so unsympathetic? For someone who claims to have gone through this, you're awful snide and I don't appreciate your oversimplified lectures about life lessons. Consider your head bitten off. :angel2:

I can't sell my car because I'll need one in Texas, and I can't ask my family to provide me with a vehicle! I need to go on job interviews and be somewhat self sufficient; it's bad enough that I'll be relying on them to pay my rent (all of them have dogs that are NOT compatible with my spoos, i.e., pit bulls) until I can find work (I can't even allow myself to think I won't find work) and they are not made of money. 

I have sold everything I can sell and am not taking very little furniture with me; just an old loveseat, my bed, TV, and about 10 boxes (and I had a 3,000 s.f. home!) I am renting (or rather, my family is renting for me) a larger UHaul than I need simply because a smaller one isn't allowed to tow my vehicle (UHaul and Ford Explorers have an ugly history); the other rental companies are much more expensive. I have struggled in every way imaginable to come up with funds just to survive until the move (I owned my own business which closed due to the economy, thus do not receive unemployment compensation, filed Chapter 7 bankruptcy, and my home is in foreclosure). I will move in mid-April, before it gets hot. Unless there's an unprecedented heat wave, which I am not ruling out, I am hoping the spoos are fine in the vehicle they are most familiar with. 

Again, I checked with all state patrols and none have laws against transporting the dogs in a vehicle that is completely off the ground, on a transport. 

I guess I was just hoping that somewhere SOMEONE had done something like this and had a positive story to tell. When I get to Texas, I'll be sure to report back about the journey. I recently read on Facebook about someone who did a cross-country journey with 3 dogs and found places where the dogs could run free away from traffic in order to let some energy out. It will be my top priority, I can just see myself now, busily on the computer while my brother is driving, scouting out the next dog park or out-of-the-way area to take care of my most precious companions. 

Thanks to all of you that were kind in your responses. There's enough self-flaggelation in me for a thousand lifetimes in a Monastery and I very much appreciate the sincere concern so many of you have shown.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I wish I could offer some insight, but we moved using 2 cars and a small U haul. We had 8 dogs, 2 cats, 7 bunnies and a tarantula...took 4 days. the dogs were contented to just get potty breaks, they didn't seem to want to run around, etc. It was interesting taking them into the motel at night..lol but the spider did just stay in the car . 
Dogs ( especially poodles) are pretty resilient , and take things in stride. Maybe there are PF members along your route that could provide a place for the dogs to run and a good nights rest for you. I know I would be happy to help, but we're in the east.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am sure you will be fine - the dogs will probably just sleep most of the way, although finding pleasant places to stop for a walk a couple of times a day would be good for all of you. I would plan ahead in case of a break down, though - extra water and some shade in case of sun, for example. Good luck - in the journey, and in finding a new home and new job when you get there. I hope having the support of family around you makes everything easier for you.


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

poodlemommy1 said:


> I guess I was just hoping that somewhere SOMEONE had done something like this and had a positive story to tell. When I get to Texas, I'll be sure to report back about the journey. I recently read on Facebook about someone who did a cross-country journey with 3 dogs and found places where the dogs could run free away from traffic in order to let some energy out. It will be my top priority, I can just see myself now, busily on the computer while my brother is driving, scouting out the next dog park or out-of-the-way area to take care of my most precious companions.


Bringfido.com has dog parks listed. When I have traveled, countless trips from 12 hours to 30 hours, I have never used dog parks, or let the dogs offlead when traveling. Instead I just walk a brisk walk every time we stop, and at night. I find the dogs don't really sleep in the car, they doze, and so are ready to sleep after a good walk at night. If it's safe I use flexi leads and let the dogs run around on those. The dogs do better and are easier than traveling with people. I tend to really push hard when I drive (more than once I've driven 1800 miles alone with just the dogs catnapping at rest areas) and they do great, just relaxing in their crate. I make sure to carry their shot records with me, rabies tags with me, and I take water from home unless I know the dogs won't get sick from strange water. The 3 dogs I have now I know do just fine on strange water, but I still take a couple gallons of home water with me for the first day. I feed in the crate in the car when traveling, normally in the morning, so I don't have to carry things in and out of the hotel and risk leaving it in the morning. I also apply Frontline or Advantage depending on where I'm traveling to. I don't typically use these at home, but I don't trust hotels for fleas. I also google online adn make sure there's no major disease outbreaks. Especially when traveling south where there tends to be more disease. 

Another hint is to use stainless steel buckets and clips like dog show people do. They're less spilly in the car, and can be clipped to a crate or other surface. That way they have access to a lot of water all the time.

I was thinking about this last night. If I had to do this, one thing I would do is put up those shade coverings for kids on all the windows in the car, and use a reflective one on the windshield. It'll give more privacy to the dogs, and also make the sun less of an issue.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Hope you have a good trip; I was surprised and inspired by all the posters in this thread who have also had a major life interruption and redirection. I know you'll land on your feet. I hope you have a fun adventure along the way...you should keep a journal or a blog! In a year from now you could look back and see what interesting and unexpected turns your life took after this brave move. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

This is going to be a difficult trip, and I commend you for doing all you have to in order to keep your dogs with you and safe and healthy. Believe me, I can certainly identify to situations where money is simply not there for even the simplist of additional things. I agree that shading your car is a good idea, but I also know that there may not even be money for that. Perhaps you can find a way to do your own shading, etc.; without buying the commercial sunshades. 

People do often leave their pets behind to be rehomed when the going gets this tough, and you are one of those "the tough get going" types of people that I so admire.

I wish you all the best of luck in your journey ahead.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Larger sunshades are called "space blankets" and will drape over crates for cooling.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

poodlemommy1 said:


> Consider your head bitten off. :angel2:.


:tape:


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just curious PoodleMommy1 but where in TExas are you moving to?


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm moving to the Hills Country. And the shade suggestion for the car is absolutely imperative, luckily my car is older Ford Explorer and has very dark tinted windows; you can't even see inside it. 

And I can't *fathom* how people leave their pets behind. When researching what happens when people have to surrender their homes, I read about the banks coming in and finding people's pets. It's just horrible. My brain can't wrap itself around it. I long ago stopped seeing my Spoos as "dogs". In fact, this move was supposed to happen a year ago, but my brother had recently found 2 abandoned pit bull puppies, and they were starting to show signs of aggression (don't even get me started on how he should have been training those pups from the get-go!) and he made the colossal Commander Dumb-ass mistake of suggesting to me that I give my dogs away in order to make things "easier". I was devastated. Cried for DAYS. Thought that maybe I had to make the Ultimate Sacrifice and started looking into poodle rescues, etc. There were some suggestions of people that were interested in adopting them, but I just couldn't do it. How can you give up your family, just turn them over to someone else? If I didn't have family in Texas that was going to help me, and was truly going to live in the streets, or my car, then I know that I would sleep better at night just knowing that my dogs had a home. But as long as *I* have a home, they'll have a home. So I held off on the move until my family understood the importance to me of having my dogs with me, and when they agreed to find a home for me, rather than have me live with my brother, I decided to make the move.

Also, the water suggestion was one I hadn't thought of, and I'll be absolutely sure to bring enough for the spoos on the trip. "Strange water" can indeed be a problem. 

And thank you for the Bringfido.com information, that is WONDERFUL!!! 

There are more pet diseases in the South than the North? I didn't know that, and it gives me more to research. I knew that I would be contending with things my dogs have never seen, like snakes, scorpions (((shudder))) and black-widow spiders (I used to live in Tucson, so I know about those) and ticks (arrgh...) and plan on keeping my spoos with very short haircuts in Texas. 

TINTLET: Really?? *8* dogs?? You so brave!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Poodlemommy1: I am so very happy that you did start a thread on your need to move with your spoos and, hopefully, there is some information that is beneficial to you -- sounds like there is. I know what you mean about people abandonning their dogs -- one of the spoos that came available through the Great Lakes Poodle Rescue before I got Sunny was a 2 y.o. male named Jack. Southern Illinois -- someone moved out of their home in the middle of the night and left the dog in the yard and a note for the neighbor, "can you please see that Jack is fed" and they are gone. There is no excuse for this, either, as there are so many good rescue organizations around. Jack was adopted within the week (I was considering but had already spoken with Sunny's breeder and verbally committed). I am so glad you and your spoos are going together -- I am sure they need you and it will be good emotional support for you too. Good luck and I wish you the absolute best.


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is the story about how I came to have 3 spoos. My 2 standards had a litter (I have since neutered my male) last year at this time. 9 pups (see pic). It was the most incredible experience, and the most exhausting. I turned a spare bedroom into a puppy nursery, built a whelping box (see pic), and eventually a poop run (put down tarp, many layers of paper, then separated it from the rest of the room by long boards of thin plywood) and became a poodle mommy for 4 months. My best friend adopted one pup, her mother-in-law another (I get to see the babies all the time!) and the rest found good homes. The runt of the litter was the funniest, he was the smack-talker of the bunch, the first to wake me up in the morning, and tragically at 5 months old died... the story is that he had a liver shunt but I think it had a great deal to do with vaccinosis, which I had warned about but sometimes people don't listen... it's a long story that I wrote about here on the forum. The red female was the hardest to give up, and the first to be adopted. But 2 months ago the people that adopted her called me and said they were getting a divorce and couldn't keep her. I took her back. They had taken very good care of her, she's spayed and microchipped, immaculately groomed. Now that she's back, I can't give her up, she's incredibly special and she loves being here with her mom and dad, they are themselves a family and I won't break them up. 

So now there are 3.

I know this for a fact: Just one step in the wrong direction and I'd be a poodle hoarder!!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

The economy has truly been hard on us all, and I sympathize with you. The most experience that I have had hauling dogs long distances, was to go to a show. I went to the Borzoi nationals in 2009 and drove from NC to Michigan with 4 borzoi, 2 people, all the gear we would need for a week, and a german shorthair pointer puppy on the way home. We drove a minivan, and we were packed like sardines! 

I think your idea of putting them in crates in the SUV is a pretty good idea, they will most likely sleep most of the time. If you anticipate it getting a little too warm, you can freeze 2 liter bottles filled with water, and then if you dont have a chewer, you can put the soda bottles in the crates so the dogs have something to lay against. then when they thaw, you just have more drinking water  

The only other suggestion I would make if you would not be able to keep them in the hauled car, is to contact rescue NOT to take them, but many times rescues have networks of people who will kind of run a relay with pets. 
a lot of rescue groups from up north pull animals from the shelters here and transport them up there, where they are adopted. In order to do this, fellow animal lovers pitch in and volunteer to pick up an animal at such and such location, drive it to the next leg of the trip. But I would use this form of transport as a last resort. I hope your trip goes smoothly, I myself am flying across the country in a week, and have to leave my poos in the care of my sister for 4 months(quarantine laws) until they will be with me. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Poodlemommy1*:
I don't have any advice to offer other than what you've already received, but I wanted to wish you well. Anyone can fall on hard times and your story is a good reminder to be thankful for all that we have and not what we don't. I'm grateful for my health, my friends, my family, my poodles and all of my successes in life both large and small. I'm also grateful for my failures for the lessons I've learned from those. 

I'm relieved you're able to take your poodles with you and I wish you the best of luck. I hope that one day you'll look back on this and laugh as you say, "_Remember that time when we_....". 

Things will get better! Keep your chin up and stay strong and you know that old saying, "_Don't let the bastards wear you down_."


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you. I try to look it as the Universe's way of telling me that I have been stubbornly independent all my life, refusing help from anybody, and that it's time I learned a little humility (or... BUCKETS of it) and also deal with some family drama that I've always avoided. I have no choice but to believe that my destiny lies in Texas, and I'm doing my best to get over my self-pity and embrace the future.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

poodlemommy1 said:


> So now there are 3.
> 
> I know this for a fact: Just one step in the wrong direction and I'd be a poodle hoarder!!


 I am so glad you figured out a way to get all your guys back to Texas with you. Do you have any recent pictures of them? I'd love to see them all. Your mama poode is adorable!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

moving with the 8 spoos was not bad. We took the sets out of the van and out in a couple big crates. the bunnies were put in Rabbit show carriers with lots of hay, the cats had a shared carrier. had a couple areas that two dogs could lay prone , stand or sit, just not stretch out. the two small poodles rode on Kelsey's lap. I pulled a small u haul with our person stuff and dog supplies. we stopped for potty breaks about every 4 hours. the dogs were really good!! when we stopped they would look around like they were sight seeing or confused..by the second day I realized they were looking for the DOG SHOW!!! no wonder they were confused..lol. We arrived to our new home about 2 AM..drove an extra 4 hours so we didn't need to spend another night at motels.
When we pulled up..I told the dogs "WE"RE HOME!!!" and they started howling. Opened the doors and they ran and ran and ran. it was dark, but they just kept running zoomies around the yard.


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

zyrcona said:


> In what position is the car being towed? When either you or your brother is driving, can the other ride in the towed car with the dogs?


No matter what way it is towed, that is extremely dangerous!!!


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

zyrcona said:


> This sounds a bit like something called 'couch surfing' whereby you travel by hitch-hiking or public transport to a prearranged destination and kip on someone's floor/spare room there. If you are still stuck, it may be worth pursuing and you could look on websites about it CouchSurfing – The world’s largest travel community for leads on how you might start something like this.


That is so silly!!!! Even more dangerous.. I dont think hitch hiking in this day and age would even be an option.. I would contact rescue organization that do cross country adoptions and see if they would be sympathetic to your situation.. They might have a pet being transported in that direction


----------



## poodlemommy1 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Update!!*

Here's the update to the much-anticipated and oft-dreaded move.

We made the trip in 5 days, due to the fact that I had to drive the whole way (my brother felt too ill to drive) and I avoided driving during the day time once we hit California. We have now been in Texas for 2 months and today.... ta da... I GOT A JOB!! For a girl who had been eeked out of the employment market in Seattle, I am one happy camper! The job is in San Antonio, and I'm in Kerrville, so I will be looking to move my little spoo family (and my 15 year old son) to somewhere in between the two. I have been searching for quite awhile, knowing that I would end up working in San Antonio (Kerrville is a retirement community; no paralegal jobs here for me!) and I am coming up against a brick wall when it comes to moving 3 spoos into a rental home. I am living right now in my sister's very small, very unfixed fixer-upper extra home. Dirt yard... doggy door which opens into my bedroom... 3 spoos... get the picture?? Once I am working full time I live in fear of coming home after commuting one hour each way to a dirt-filled bed (not to mention all the burrs in the yard have made their way into the house...).

My dream home is a tiny home for my son and I--- we don't need much, but I dream of a big mud room that has a dog door going outside for the spoos!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations on getting a job! No small task these days. I have been to San Antonio and it is a nice town (I went to the SAS factory and bought some shoes LOL). Good luck finding a place to live. In Texas it seems they would be more inclined to allow pets than in some other places. I was impressed with the animal lovers there and how the dogs are allowed in the parks and such.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

poodlemommy1 said:


> Here's the update to the much-anticipated and oft-dreaded move.
> 
> We made the trip in 5 days, due to the fact that I had to drive the whole way (my brother felt too ill to drive) and I avoided driving during the day time once we hit California. We have now been in Texas for 2 months and today.... ta da... I GOT A JOB!! For a girl who had been eeked out of the employment market in Seattle, I am one happy camper! The job is in San Antonio, and I'm in Kerrville, so I will be looking to move my little spoo family (and my 15 year old son) to somewhere in between the two. I have been searching for quite awhile, knowing that I would end up working in San Antonio (Kerrville is a retirement community; no paralegal jobs here for me!) and I am coming up against a brick wall when it comes to moving 3 spoos into a rental home. I am living right now in my sister's very small, very unfixed fixer-upper extra home. Dirt yard... doggy door which opens into my bedroom... 3 spoos... get the picture?? Once I am working full time I live in fear of coming home after commuting one hour each way to a dirt-filled bed (not to mention all the burrs in the yard have made their way into the house...).
> 
> My dream home is a tiny home for my son and I--- we don't need much, but I dream of a big mud room that has a dog door going outside for the spoos!!




WOW you are such an inspiration to us all!!! Way to go. Your spirit shines thru. I have no advise..only sit in awe of your determination and your amazing survival instincts! Best to you...


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations, glad things are working out for you


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Good for you!! I have often thought about you over the last few months and hoped things were going well. Hope you find just the right place to move into. But if nothing turns up for a while, maybe you could fix up your sister's place a bit. At least you have options! Hope you have an awesome summer and it's all up from here for you.


----------

